

Ask HN:I`m in 3rd year and I need advice - shark123

I`m thinking of starting a startup and I`m 21 and in my 3rd year. But I have a option of going to a graduate school like stanford to learn more as currently i have very less knowledge and also it would provide me with essential global exposure.I have good academic record and a pretty decent chance of getting there. What should I do - Go to Stanford and then open a startup or go and work in a company for a few years and then start it. Currently I`m studying in IITK,India
======
anonymous_5
Why not go to Stanford, learn as much as you can and immerse yourself in the
start up culture of the bay area?

If grad school is paid for then going to the bay area is something you ought
to do as you can work on a start up and go to school.

~~~
shark123
thanks man...gud advice....

